# Rio Grande At Dusk 1:20.3 indoor layout (2006-2013)



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

I just want to share this video that someone took last fall prior to the definitive closing and partial dismantling of this wonderful indoor layout where I had the great privilege to run my trains during their monthly open house meetings. The owner Normand Delisle has sold basically all the structures, trees and tracks. He has only kept about 15% of the overall original floor space where he still runs his trains. The roundhouse, the turntable, the sawmill and the coaling tower, as shown on the video, are still present. Yes sometimes (sorry for the purists), we ran 1:29 equipment. I hope you’ll enjoy.

P.S. I’ll try to get some video shots where we can hear the locomotives instead of music playing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQJfmu32AjI


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks

nice details
and an interesting but plausible blend of standard gauage and narrow gauge, 50s and earlier
amazing in size 

but what really impressed me was the sky -not only the sunset, but especially the stars presumably either backlit or blacklight-but really a nice touch


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Impressive, simply impressive. Shame it came down. Any idea why? Looked like a true labor of love and talent.


----------

